# Todays inspector park job



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

This guy not only owns all the knowledge of the world, but he also owns the street...right in front of a hydrant. I can't stand this guy. Makes sure to tell you some other way the job could have been done just to let you know he knows everything about everything. Just sign the permit and get the F- out of here pal......:furious:

They pour tomorrow!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Next time keep him busy and have someone drop a dime complaining that he's parked in front of the hydrant...:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thats a funky lookin hydrant


----------

